# Took Mariah fishin!!!!!



## lswoody (Apr 15, 2011)

Took my 13 yr. old fishin yesterday......well she just played with the canoe and I fished from the bank. Caught 10 total. But had a great time with my daughter. She even asked if we could do something outside at least once a month. I'm gonna tell ya, that really got to me and yes, I did tell her we could. Here's some pics.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 15, 2011)

Thats fantastic =D>


----------



## lswoody (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes it was Shamoo.


----------



## Brine (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice pics woody. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bcritch (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice job Dad.....


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is awesome that she took interest in the outdoors and spending time with the dad. I hope my baby girl does the same.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweeeeeet!

Love fishing with my daughter. My youngest is the only one that takes an interest in it (13 yrs old in June)....she actually loves going out with me. We talk about it all the time and can't wait for the next trip.


----------

